# interesting...



## Acid_Bath76 (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm wondering if that fume scrubber has a long enough retention time to really do the job... hmm... 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kit-Reactor...032?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e67638818


----------



## Claudie (Oct 9, 2011)

This was posted once before. It looks as dangerous this time as it did then. :|


----------



## macfixer01 (Oct 9, 2011)

Claudie said:


> This was posted once before. It looks as dangerous this time as it did then. :|




Does it come with an 11-foot pole to turn it on with?


----------



## glorycloud (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

A twelve cup glass reactor!!!

My coffee pot will never seem the same to me again. :lol:


----------

